# Well I went and did it



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi everyone. Well I put a challenge onto myself here. I wanted to do some pens for the troops. So I got hold of my Knights of Columbus group's Grand knight asked him if they would sponsor me in pen drive for the troops in Afganistan and Iraq told me they would be more than happy to do it. So I emailed all my pen suppliers that are resonable in the first place. Well I got an email yesterday from Ryan from Woodturningz they taking some of the bill for the supplies to make the pens. Can't beat them guys there. Well it's off to shop to get some blanks glued up wish me luck on this one. Once I get started I'll be making 100 pens for a total of a hundred twenty already have 20 made from last week.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore I did the same thing. I know you will be up to the task because if you are like me it is a labor of love. They will be grateful when they arrive and they will truly appreciate it. Well done my friend. Post some pictures.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done Glenmore and Bernie, for going that extra mile, and for Glenmore that is a hard slog. So keep burning the midnight oil and get then pens done, as you never sleep anyway.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That's great Glenmore! I know you can do it. Our Troops need all the backing and prayers we can give them. It should be enjoyable, knowing you are doing a good deed.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I got started have enough blanks cut for about 40 pens took the blanks that I got from Terry aka visteonguy, Frank aka jigger and two others from other forums. Not going to get ahead of my self have only enough tubes to do this much. Going to get more blanks from wood turningz. Tonight I'll glue them up and tomorrow start turning them. Don't you worry Bernie I woundn't think of leaving you and Harry down there will be a pick when I have them all completed. This project is giving me incentive to get my old fat arse motivated again.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Good for you, Glenmore, it's always a satisfying feeling to help others, I'm sure your pens will be cherished.

~Julie~


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Out standing Glenmore. Having served as a Bn. mail clerk overseas I can tell you how much it means to soldiers... getting a surprise from home reminds them of the good things they are fighting for. If anybody else wants to get involved you can contact the U.S.O. for a shipping address. Fly ARMY!

P.S. Remember Marines are only allowed to use crayons...


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope this isn't considered hijacking the thread, but...
In case anyone in Canada is interested in doing what Glenmore is doing, there is a Canadian, who has organized making pens for Canadians overseas. Contact Jim Shaver, in Oakville, ON, who runs the Pens for Canadian Peacekeepers at http://www.webstorehouse.com/pensforcanadianpeacekeepers/default.asp

~Julie~


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Julie, that is right in line with the purpose of this thread.


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

My hat goes off to all in this project. My BIL is a month away from deployment. As a family going thru this, it will truly be appreciated. My FIL and I have been thinking of ways to do little things for the unit that my BIL will be stationed with. Professionally, I encounter many service professionals that have been/soon to be deployed and I know from their comments, all is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Finished today with the rest of my blank drilling. Have enough to do another 100 didn't start turning yet but I think I'll take Pete's idea of getting some pipe cleaners and turn what I have ready. Harry gave me a good idea also as I cut the blanks and drill them I tape them together so that I know that it came from the same board something I should have thought myself but ya know me.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Good work, Glen, at least doing those pens is keeping you out of trouble 

Don't forget to take some photos!

~Julie~


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore on my acrylic and wood blanks I make a mark like this ^ that is long enough I can cut thru the middle of it and I also number the blanks. I mark the halves like the first set is 1 then second set is 2 so the first pair is 1 on each half with the mark so I can line up the grain or figure. Then I can cut, drill, glue and throw them in a box. No trouble matching them up. Works slick. Drawing will hopefully explain better than I did.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well had a knock on the door and it was the mailman. He handed me a box from wood turningz I didn't order anything but it came. Well a friend of mine that I mentioned that I was out of tubes sent me 20 bags of tubes for the slim line pens. Just can't beleive that what kinds of good friends that I have found using the internet on these forums.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

My pen count is going up. I called our local legion and they didn't have any address's for any of the troops but they gave me a good idea. I called our national gaurd they have about 150 men and women over in afganistan and Iraq so I asked the sargent to get me a count which he is going to. Found out they have a support group that meets every Thursday and that I could present them to them there and for the families to send the pens to their loved ones. Man this is so great I feel a lot better being able to do this for them. Sick and tired of being a bump on the log with my health at least this take my mind of my illness's.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good on ya mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

You may want to read the link below then post or drop a note, I'm sure they have a address or two that may help with your pen drive 

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=71292&highlight=pens

=========


Glenmore said:


> My pen count is going up. I called our local legion and they didn't have any address's for any of the troops but they gave me a good idea. I called our national gaurd they have about 150 men and women over in afganistan and Iraq so I asked the sargent to get me a count which he is going to. Found out they have a support group that meets every Thursday and that I could present them to them there and for the families to send the pens to their loved ones. Man this is so great I feel a lot better being able to do this for them. Sick and tired of being a bump on the log with my health at least this take my mind of my illness's.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bj but I want to do this myself gives me pleasure doing it. Well got some news last night I guess I am on my own. Knights group that was going to sponsor me for the materials pulled out any way it will take me a little longer then expected but I'm going to get the kits myself. Any way I'll have to do is get the kits have all the blanks glued up and intend to start turning today.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Glenmore

Did you also see the post for FREE pen blanks,,on the same forum ..free is free and it may help you on the bottom end with the cost.

good luck

==========


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That isn't a problem with the blanks. Thanks to a forum member don't know if he wants be know but he is a forum member from here. So that took care of that expense. Now I can focus on the kits next month go to start turning so that will take me about a month anyway.


----------

